# is Bob Martin Clear Spot on Flea and Ticks treatment safe



## draph91 (Apr 7, 2015)

the vet recommended this to my mom and he says it's good, this is the first time we're using this brand, and it's pesticide free as well so is it safe


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I would assume it's safe as its for sale on the market, however I've never rated Bob Martin. I can't recall all the times people rang up at the vets I worked at to say their cat/dog had fleas and they had used Bob Martin which had no affect. I believe one of their newer products has the same ingredient as frontline, however I wouldn't use frontline either nowadays. 
Advantage is a good flea control treatment and doesn't cost the earth.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I wouldn't touch Bob Martins with a barge pole, too many bad reports about their flea products. Just because its on the market, doesn't mean its safe. Advantage is good or Advocate though think you may need a prescription for that one.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If your mum's cat actually has fleas she needs to treat the house as well with RIP Fleas, Indorex, Acclaim or a similar product.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Wouldn't touch anything Bob Martin with a bargepole. At best they're ineffective, at worst they have sadly been lethal in the past. 

I use Advantage


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@draph91 - just because a pet product is pesticide free doesn't mean it is "safe" nor is it necessarily effective. There used to be a Bob Martin non-pesticide (so-called "natural") flea product on the market which caused allergic reactions in some cats. I can't remember the name of it ......what is the name of the one you've been given by the vet?

I would do as the others say, and use a product that's effective and known to be safe, e.g. Advantage.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

No it is not safe. And I would never return to any vet who suggested it, either.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I buy Advantage via a vet company on amazon, bit cheaper but better than bob martin.


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

I got given some by a friend when we first got Rex and he arrived crawling with fleas. It does nothing to kill or repel fleas that I can tell, and there are a scary number of horror stories about all Bob Martin products. I would avoid it like the plague. At best, it's useless, at worst it's dangerous, potentially fatal.

I've used Advantage on Rex a few times, it's safer and more effective than Bob Martin products

Good luck x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

It might be safe, but I found it totally ineffective. Stronghold is good stuff, but if your dog or cat is allergic to fleas, you may find that stronghold causes a reaction as well - it did in my westie.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have never heard anything good about it. In fact I have only ever heard bad things. I wouldn't touch it either, with a bargepole or anything else. Neither would I use a flea collar, have seen cats with bald necks where they have been chemically burned or irritated and the fur never grows back. They don't work anyway, other than to poison the cat.

If you want natural, get some diatomaceous earth, it can be sprinkled very lightly over the cat and brushed through. I don't have fleas on my cats, one has never had them, the other I keep a very close eye on, both indoor cats, but have treated the house with DE as they were getting scabby after we moved in, No idea what caused it but it stopped after using the DE. You would need to buy food grade, and it is available on Amazon.

People use it internally as a health supplement, in fact we have done so, having bought far too much by mistake, it goes a long way.

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...pv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=diatomaceous+earth+fleas+cats


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

I personally wouldn't touch the stuff and my vet advises against it too, I don't think the over counter stuff are very effective anymore. Try something like advocate or advantage your vet should prescribe it . I've heard diatomaceous earth is good if you want natural but I've not tried it .


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Would definitely not recommend using Bob Martin.

Years ago I used this on my cats and one vomited and the other foamed really bad at the mouth because she had licked some of it off.

I've heard frightening stories of some of the things it has done to cats, even stories where cats have died not long after being give Bob Martin.

I use advantage and get it off Vetsuk. My cat has known to lick at it and it just makes her jump at the taste. Nothing like what Bob Martin did. Works very well too.

I'm surprised a vet is recommending this product. I thought all vets knew how bad it was.


----------

